# Raising new hens



## Greta (May 8, 2021)

I have always bought 1 year old hens from a local friend. Thus year my granny daughter wanted to raise chicks. 5 months later I am still waiting. I have two hens that are older and 8 that are new. Plus one rooster. How long do I wait until I can get eggs??? One of the 8 has come to the attention of the rooster do I should see eggs soon. ??? I think ……,.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

It usually depends on breed. Some heritage breeds might take 6-7 months to start laying eggs, and some of the hybrids might start laying as early as 19-20 weeks old. Right now my littles that I purchased in March have just started laying, and I know at least five haven't even started yet. And I'm still getting "mini" eggs and lots of screw ups!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@Lillith, screwups?

@Greta just to make sure we're clear, these birds have been living with you all of the time? You didn't just add them?


----------



## Greta (May 8, 2021)

I have had them from I estimte 2 weeks old…. Bought at a farm store in the spring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I'm confused. You bought them at the farm store in the spring but have only had them two weeks? 

Is this where the grand comes in to play? She got to raise them then you got them when they were no longer chicks? 

If the above is true, they will not lay for a bit until they adjust to their new home. Also, look for bright red combs. That signals they're ready to begin laying.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> @Lillith, screwups?
> 
> @Greta just to make sure we're clear, these birds have been living with you all of the time? You didn't just add them?


Rubber eggs, weird shaped eggs, fart eggs, bumpy eggs, thin shelled eggs that someone steps on and dirties the nesting boxes. Those things.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lillith said:


> Rubber eggs, weird shaped eggs, fart eggs, bumpy eggs, thin shelled eggs that someone steps on and dirties the nesting boxes. Those things.


Isn't life grand with new layers?


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Isn't life grand with new layers?


Yes, it's always such a treat 😂


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was being sarcastic. Kind of. Life is grand with new layers if you can ignore the not so grand part.


----------

